# whats the difference between murry, coastal, darling pythons



## icuucme2 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi been going though some old threads and was wondering what the difference is between the murry, darlings and coastal ?
or are they the same just different sizes or am I just stupid lol


----------



## kittycat17 (Sep 17, 2016)

Here's a Murray darling 




*not my photo* 
They all are the same grays blacks and some have red markings and don't get quite as big as coastals 

While coastals come in a huge variety of colours, different Browns, golds, olives etc 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam123 (Sep 17, 2016)

There are two species you listed, the Murray Darling Carpet python (Or Inland Carpet python Or Morelia Spilota Metcalfei) occours around the Murray Darling region And is usually a brown or silver colour with some having red tinges to them. They grow around 2.7m

(I Do not own this picture) 
The other species that you listed is the coastal carpet python (Or Morelia Spilota Mcdowelli. These pythons can have all different types of coloring and patterns and are found up above Northern NSW. They grow up to 4m but more commonly 2.5-3m

(I Do not own this picture
(All pictures found off google images)


----------



## icuucme2 (Sep 17, 2016)

thanks im with it now I appreciate your replies and to anyone else who may reply thanks again


----------



## baker (Sep 17, 2016)

Nothing, Murray darlings, coastals, diamonds and jungles are all the exact same species, _Morelia spilota. _The only major differences between these are colouration and a bit of variation in size from a specific locality. 

Depending on who you talk to and what view you take, these locality differences can represent distinct sub-species within _M. spilota_, or they just demonstrate variation along a cline within an extremely variable species. From what I know, the genetic analyses completed so far show no major differences between the different 'sub-species' lending support to _M. spilota_ just being a single highly variable species. Further analyses are being conducted (and may be completed, the phylogeny of _Morelia _is not something I'm particularly interested in) to determine what is occurring within _M. spilota_. 

Hopefully this answers you question and makes things a little clearer. 

Cheers, Cameron


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 17, 2016)

From the analyses that you mentioned Cameron there were some indications that the 4 "subspecies " named are indeed basically the same species. Leaving imbricata, variegata and bredli as possible separate species.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## icuucme2 (Oct 17, 2016)

one day I may get some decent shots. coastal do you think?


----------



## Shotta (Oct 17, 2016)

I would say that looks like Morelia Spilota Variegata,also known as north western carpet python or darwin carpet python.


----------

